# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  advertisement saying not to give money to homeless banned by UK

## kazenatsu

An advertisement put out by a local government, telling people not to give money to the homeless, has been banned by the UK. 
Nottingham City Council believed it had the answer.
But its series of hard-hitting posters telling the public not to hand over their cash to beggars have since been banned by the Advertising Standards Authority.
The ASA said the posters, which claimed money given to beggars would be used on drugs, alcohol and fraud, reinforced "negative stereotypes" and were likely to cause offence.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-...shire-37488612


This is what you get in a country like the UK that tells people what type of advertisements and messages can be posted. 

Maybe this all sounds perfectly normal to someone living in the UK, but Americans may be shocked that this exists.

----------

dinosaur (10-03-2020),RMNIXON (09-23-2020),Rutabaga (09-23-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

the epitomy of it all is greenhouse gasses are all caused by man, yet the ones who say that do not want to use cleaner oil, because it has less sulfur content in it. they can all go to hell, and i will be the first to send them there.

----------


## RMNIXON

It's like the signs that say "Don't Feed the Bears."

 :Geez:

----------


## nonsqtr

The Brits have turned into a bunch of snowflakes.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-06-2020),NORAD (10-07-2020)

----------


## Dubler9

I do what I want and think for myself. Perhaps thats because I am Irish and not British.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-01-2020),Hillofbeans (10-06-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

I'm not sure exactly when being a worthless disease ridden piece of shit became a socially acceptable way to live, but government entities have been hard at work making these zombies an actual constituent group.

 Just part of the demoralization long game, IMO.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-06-2020),Neo (09-26-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I'm not sure exactly when being a worthless disease ridden piece of shit became a socially acceptable way to live, but government entities have been hard at work making these zombies an actual constituent group.
> 
>  Just part of the demoralization long game, IMO.


yes, but some people still look up to their congressional representatives.

----------

dinosaur (10-03-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.
They'll allow Pakistanis to be something outside of corner shop employees or cricketers soon!
.

----------


## Neo

Let me explain the system in the U.K.

There are homeless accommodations that have a limited number of beds, it’s a registration process, if you are lucky and tick all the boxes you get a bed and board.
The Big Issue magazine seller we see on our city streets is not homeless, they are actual registered self employed people, they get full benefits and housing benefits too. To be a big issue magazine seller you must be self employed to buy the £2.50 magazines, you can sell them for £5.00 so every magazine you sell you make £2.50 this little business isn’t advertised when they try to sell you a magazine or engage you in conversation.

The street person, or beggar will be a person who lives by his wits, they are the alcoholics, substance abusers, layabouts, burglars, street and shop  thieves, these are the people who Nottingham city council were advertising not to give money to. 

Perhaps the wording of the main article was incorrect, but it should of highlighted the street person they were on about, myself I’d rather donate to a charity connected to feeding and clothing the homeless.

As I work in cities across the U.K. I see homelessness at first hand, I start work early, I see the soup kitchen charity people putting up the tables to put the hot aluminium food pots, preparing the paper plates, getting the coffee and tea urns ready. The other helpers are getting the donated sleeping bags and clothes ready to be given out.

Sleeping bags and blankets are thrown away by the homeless every day, it is extra baggage burden they do not want to carry around, knowing they will get fresh sleeping bags tomorrow from the same place.

The way I see it is it’s a merry go round, food, clothing, sleeping bags, that’s all they want. Begging or stealing is what they do everyday.

----------

dinosaur (10-03-2020),Rutabaga (10-03-2020)

----------


## Abraham

> Maybe this all sounds perfectly normal to someone living in the UK, but Americans may be shocked that this exists.


Liberalism is out of control there. They've all gone crazy because they've lost common sense.

----------


## Gator Monroe

They have too many bisexuals in the native population

----------


## Neo

> They have too many bisexuals in the native population



LGBT adult percentage by state 
The demographics of sexual orientation and gender identity in the United States have been studied in the social sciences in recent decades. A 2017 Gallup poll concluded that 4.5% of adult Americans identified as LGBTwith 5.1% of women identifying as LGBT, compared with 3.9% of men.A different survey in 2016, from the Williams Institute, estimated that 0.6% of U.S. adults identify as transgender


Whereas in the U.K.  








Whereas in the UK 

*Search Results*

*Featured snippet from the web*

2. *Sexual orientation* in the *UK*.  an estimated 94.6% of the *UK* population aged 16 years and over (53.0 million people) identified as heterosexual or straight. This represents a continuation of the decrease seen since 2014, when 95.3% of the population identified themselves as heterosexual or straight (Table 1).6 Mar 2020









So with these figures it is proven that the United States of Americas has more bisexuals per capita than the UK.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> An advertisement put out by a local government, telling people not to give money to the homeless, has been banned by the UK.
> Nottingham City Council believed it had the answer.
> But its series of hard-hitting posters telling the public not to hand over their cash to beggars have since been banned by the Advertising Standards Authority.
> The ASA said the posters, which claimed money given to beggars would be used on drugs, alcohol and fraud, reinforced "negative stereotypes" and were likely to cause offence.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-...shire-37488612
> 
> 
> This is what you get in a country like the UK that tells people what type of advertisements and messages can be posted. 
> ...


no its not normal to 80% of the population, but the Marxists have infiltrated the Institutions and call  the shots like this. We need to get rid of them, Boris have 5 years to do something,

----------


## Dubler9

Yet fit male immigrants are lodged in hotels and then on to unused army camps. Most are illegal immigrants.

----------


## Dubler9

Use of first name "BORIS" may be harmless in reality but I find this shows a form of benign affection and I can never do it. I can never use Hillary or Boris when mentioning corrupt, rotten, useless politicians. I just cant do it. To me she is always Clinton and he is always Johnson. Call me sensitive if you like but I can not ever show or seem to show acceptance of rotten people by use of first name.

----------


## NORAD

OP is from 2016.

Does it have any relevance to today?

----------

